# Painting grille emblem



## InsanePyro (Apr 28, 2012)

How would you guys recommend painting the red onto a GMC grille? 

Like so


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Tiny Spotter brush...

http://www.micromark.com/-20and0-SPOTTER-PAINT-BRUSH,7681.html

That's a 20/0, but i think i've seen them smaller.

I actually took a 10/0 once and used an Xacto to trim the brush even smaller.

Practice a couple of times to figure out how much paint to load in the brush and don't worry too much about the black around the edge. It will be easier to paint the edges black and correct any mistakes.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd just get a 000 paint brush and some acryllic paint and have at it. I'd use the acryllic because it is water based and if you mess it up you can just wash it off with soap and water. Get a good brush too, not a cheapie.

Mo


----------



## InsanePyro (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats gonna be a interesting thing to do to say the least. I already botched a cab and grille but Revell was nice enough to send me a new one


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

try a paint pen or a sharpie


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

www.micorbrush.com and be very, very careful when you paint the GMC.


----------

